# Google- Whatâ€™s the alternative?: Credit crunch stress - WalesOnline



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Whatâ€™s the alternative?: Credit crunch stressWalesOnline, United KingdomHeadaches, muscle tension, digestive problems such as diarrhoea, bloating, nausea, *irritable bowel syndrome* and ulcers, tiredness, low libido, poor immune function, emotional instability and low mood can all be attributed to stress. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------



## catcat (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, thank you so much for this information  organisme de credit​


----------

